# AWA Audiences



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

We are looking to plan in for October five AWA Audiences for the northern and the southern keepers.

For those that are looking to attend, dates and venues will be confirmed early September; 

l would like to have thoughts, ideas and considerations that people might like to have raised, answered and discussed by the speakers at these events.

Many Thanks

Rory Matier
TSKA PKL


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Who will the speakers be at the events?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Speakers*

Hi SRG, 

Well one of the speakers is going to be Chris Newman, and there will be some other 'Ministers' present.

R


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I think my big one is:

What are we doing about the Codes of Practice regarding reptile keeping?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like to know... 'If the RSPCA (or whoever) are to police the AWA, who will give them the powers to do so, what will those powers be, how will they be trained to operate within the law and what training will they recieve to be knowledgable about the species they are protecting.'


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I would like to look into how we can best cascade the requirements and laws and guides and best practice down to every keeper who wants to have them.

How we can ensure that responsible keepers are 'in the know' as to what is required, what is happening, thus reducing the possible numbers that could fall foul and become ammo for the antis.

I would love to attend, certainly as a private breeder / keeper, but dependant on my committees approval, also on behalf of esras.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Any idea where these five events are to be held? Be nice to have on in the Southwest as we have a fair few exotics keepers down here.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

How much say does FOCAS have over the contents of the Codes Of Practice that will make up the AWA


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Also when the Cop does come into fruition, will keepers have a reasonable amount of time to change things if need be? Lets face it if some snakes have to be in vivs larger than their lengths, it's going to take a bit of time, especially for people with large collections to sort out (does that make sense?)


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

A bit off track, but bear with me.

How does the government expect Children to learn to respect nature, and animals in the wild, if they have no experience of them early on in life. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Events where?*

Hi Ray, 

In response to your question, we are looking to hold the five events in both the Southern and the Northern regions.

Two locations in the north and three locations in the south.

I know it is vague at present, but we are having to look at :

location
viability of location
parking
facilities
capacity
Availability.

Southern audiences are if you can picture this mentally geographically, left Uk, middle UK and right Uk, so east, west and south.

R


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Question to be raised*

Question to be raised:

Administratively 

Commission FBH report of useful facts regarding issues?


----------

